# Unrecoverable problems



## MrNah (Sep 7, 2009)

Got a computer from my parents that wouldn't boot up. So i figured I would just throw in the windows cd, go to repair. type in chkdsk then if all is good type in fixboot and it'd be alright...

This was a no go. I tried chkdsk and it came up saying The volume appears to contain one or more unrecoverable problems. I then tried Fixboot and it says "Fixboot cannot find the system drive, or the drive specified is not valid...

I tried 2 other things. Hooking up my IDE & S-ata usb to the hard drive and plugging it into my computer however it would only show the 120gig partitioned drive where the music and movies were stored. So I tried one of my versions of linux and again all that was on the hard drive was the one partitioned G drive with 120gb's on it. 

Is all this information gone. They would like there pictures, documents and other files off of the hard drive and I'm not 100% sure how to do it.

Any suggestions are welcomed. Please fully explain and don't put in short form. 

Thanks a lot,
MrNah


----------



## MrNah (Sep 16, 2009)

Anyone have any idea.. still lost.


----------



## kimsland (Sep 16, 2009)

MrNah said:


> I tried chkdsk and it came up saying The volume appears to contain one or more unrecoverable problems.


You need to *Fix* those problems first

From the Windows Setup Disc Recovery Console (ie the first "R" prompt you come to)
Type in: *CHKDSK /R* and then press Enter key
Once the CheckDisk has finished repairing any faults, restart and try Repair (second "R" Prompt) again


----------



## MrNah (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm in it now and once I type chkdsk /r it says "The volume appears to contain one or more unrecoverable problems."


----------



## kimsland (Sep 16, 2009)

That's right it will do a 3 or 4 part scan (automatically) and fix these issues
Has it done that? It usually takes around 5mins to do (this can vary)


----------



## MrNah (Sep 16, 2009)

naw its instant. as soon as i type in chkdsk /r it says the volume appears to contain one or more unrecoverable problems and thats it. no waiting. nothing but that phrase. ive restarted it 2ce and it says the same thing.


----------



## kimsland (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh I signed off sorry.

Anyway, try these ones (one is bound to work )
By the way you pressed "1" and signed into the "Administrator" account, in the _Recovery Console_, I hope?

*CHKDSK *: /R* (Note: there is also one space after "CHKDSK" and one space after the colon ":" )
*CHKDSK *: /P*
*CHKDSK *: /F*

One is bound to work


----------

